# Oberhasli goat



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello everyone, but the oberhasli is the same goat like the Camosciata delle alpi?

This is a oberhasli:









This is the camosciata delle Alpi:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, those are what they call Oberhasli's in the USA


----------



## micole66 (Jun 7, 2014)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Yes, those are what they call Oberhasli's in the USA


OK thanks


----------

